# Tunesien- Angellizens



## Krallblei (27. Februar 2015)

Hallo Liebes Forum

Ich habe mich gestern durchs ganze Forum gelesen aber wirklich nicht aussagekräftige Antworten bekommen.

Eigentich wollte ich nächste Woche wieder ans Rote Meer zum angeln aber leider sind die Flieger schon voll.

Wir planen nun eventuell nächste Woche nach Tunesien zu fliegen. 100 Threads gelesen und jeder schreibt was anderes.

Braucht man nun in Tunesien eine Angellizens für Meer und Flüsse oder nicht???? 

Danke für aussagekräftiges. Mit besten Grüssen

Krallblei alias Benjamin


----------

